# My husband hates when I don't talk to him ....&#x1f914;



## MRS.SEXYTAZ (May 10, 2019)

This "HUSBAND" of mines is confusing !!!! He wants me , then he don't smh . He talks about sex with me but then he don't want to have sex with me . He want are marriage to work then he want to separate or divorce...... He want me to not say sh** to him than he hates when I'm not talking to him .
Who else is experiencing this kind of behavior from their spouse?


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

How long have you guys been married? Has he always been that way? Everyone is “moody” every once in a while but that seems extreme.


----------



## MRS.SEXYTAZ (May 10, 2019)

Hi Imallin, 

We been married almost 16yrs. An only for the past 6years he's been conflicted with he's emotions . But the last year and half has been worst ..... We haven't had sex or any kind of intimacy since he broke he's elbow an almost 2yrs .😔


----------

